# It's hard to be Jack



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

For some reason the initial post would not allow me to add a photo. This is my (very annoyed) boy after finding his pillow occupièd.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Poor Jack!! Life is 'rough'! Sounds like he has it all figured out, can just picture him bringing the blanket 'Cover me up please.' Sounds like he might have gotten lessons from Joseph, the whining and pawing, letting it be known that he wants what he wants!


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

I was laughing as I pictured poor Jack! He's adorable and I'm happy he got his way. I love hearing about your crew.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Jack is adorable! What a sweetheart!!


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Whoever said a dog was "just a dog" knew nothing about their individual personalities. Jack is certainly a personality to be reckoned with!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This is priceless, your Jack is quite the boy. So glad he got his spot back from Gracie.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

:smile2:I love the picture, poor Jack. This made me smile


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Poor Jack - so hard being him for sure - his sister stealing his bed! How adorable that he likes to be covered with his blanket!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

G-bear said:


> For some reason the initial post would not allow me to add a photo. This is my (very annoyed) boy after finding his pillow occupièd.


That face!! It looks like he's saying, gee wizz, is anyone going to help me here? Gracie, sometimes even if you are there first, ... those boys just have to have their favorite seat/ pillow.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Sisters !!! Can't live with them, can't live without them. Poor Jack . Adorable picture.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Ahh....poor Jack. She owes him after he saved her from the (bear?) up north? How on earth did he ever get you to understand that you are to put the blanket over him???? He has trained you well 

That picture is adorable...


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

We keep it sort of cool in the house and I often wrap in a blanket at night to read or watch TV. About a month ago I had left my blanket lying on the couch and Jack took it. He put it on his pillow and tried very hard to cover up with it. When it didn't work so well he took the end of the blanket in his mouth, walked to DH and groaned loudly. DH is fluent in dog and asked Jack if he wanted a blanket over him. Jackie's tail started the "circle wag" he does only when he is REALLY happy. DH put the blanket over Jack's back and Jack went to curl up on his pillow. DH went out and bought Jack his own blanket the next day and ever since when Jack wants his blanket over him he drags it to one of us and whines and groans until we put it over his back. Yes, we are a highly trainable couple and Jack (and the other dogs) know it


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

That is so funny! Your DH is quite good dog dad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

G-bear said:


> We keep it sort of cool in the house and I often wrap in a blanket at night to read or watch TV. About a month ago I had left my blanket lying on the couch and Jack took it. He put it on his pillow and tried very hard to cover up with it. When it didn't work so well he took the end of the blanket in his mouth, walked to DH and groaned loudly. DH is fluent in dog and asked Jack if he wanted a blanket over him. Jackie's tail started the "circle wag" he does only when he is REALLY happy. DH put the blanket over Jack's back and Jack went to curl up on his pillow. DH went out and bought Jack his own blanket the next day and ever since when Jack wants his blanket over him he drags it to one of us and whines and groans until we put it over his back. Yes, we are a highly trainable couple and Jack (and the other dogs) know it


 
LOVE this!!! Good thing Jack picked himself some 'easy to train' humans!!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Oh silly Jack! I love your stories of him


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

G-bear said:


> DH is fluent in dog and asked Jack if he wanted a blanket over him.


Hehehe This is too funny. I once said to my vet "my next life I want to come back as a dog". She responded "my next life I want to come back as one of YOUR dogs. Not everyone treats their dogs like you do". Now I think my next life I want to come back as one of the GRF members dog


----------

